# Official WATER CHALLENGE June/July 2006



## Kelly (Jun 19, 2006)

This will be our *Official WATER CHALLENGE for June/July 2006* Thread. This challenge will run from Monday, June 19th - Sunday, July 30th, 2007. The other thread in the General Chit Chat area here: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=30018 was to get an idea if anyone was up for another one.

Other than that, *STAY HERE* and post progress, updates, results, keep us posted and.....(8 Glasses a day or your weight divided by 2 = amount of ounces). *Let's Go Girls (&amp; Guys)!!!*






The Challenge is pretty self explanitory (*drink your amount of water every day - do not miss a beat, or you're out









.....he he he, just kidding!*). Please do not hesitate to post questions or concerns....I or someone else will definitely try to answer concerns and/or questions. Elisabeth (VC






) suggested I post a conversion chart or convert ounces into litres for our fellow European MUTer's and/or other's who go by litres and such (will do....great suggestion



). I will be posting that soon. EDIT: here's what I found....some are a bit different, but should atleast help a bit:

*28ml 1 fl.oz *

*Cups to litres: Multiply by 0.25 (For US cups, multiply by 0.24)*

*A US pint is only 450ml (15 fl.oz), whereas elsewhere a pint is 600ml (20 fl.oz) *

*8 fl oz. 240 mL 1 cup (1/2 pint) *

*1 cup (16 tbsp) 8 oz 237 ml *

*225 ml 8 fl oz 90 ml 6 tbsp *

It would also be fun to have before and after pictures (as in the previous water challenge) so we can see our results as well (no makeup preferrably, if you dare



). I will post mine soon. 

Below is a list of members who have decided to jump aboard so far:

*1. kwitter (Kelly - myself)*

*2. Elisabeth (Elisabeth)*

*3. michal cohen (Michal - are you in or a cheerleader?)*

*4. Anyah_Green (Anne-Marie)*

*5. chocobon*

*6. lavender *

*7. Arielle (Andrea)*

*8. emily_3383 (Emily)*

*9. crazy13eautiful (Lorinda)*

*10. AprilRayne (April)*

*11. selene *

*12. DiorAddict (Delphine)*

*13. Gleam84 (Kirsi)*

*14. mehrunissa *

*15. lia_matos (Lia)*

*16. LeadingLady*

*17. Jennifer (Jennifer)*

*18. NYShopgirl *

*19. fickledpink*

*20. PopModePrincess (Raquel)*

*21. foreverxsummer*

*22. Marisol (Marisol)*

*23. Little_Lisa (Lisa - she already drinks plenty - so ummmm chearleader right?)*

*24. bluebird26 *

*25. KimC2005 (Kim)*

*26. Liz (Liz)*

*27. Pauline (Pauline)*

*28. kelly1965rn (Kelly)*

*29. Aquilah (Aquilah)*

*30. Sirvinya (Becky)*

*31. Cool Kitten (Ella - is that your name or a nickname under your username?)*

*32. SwtValina (Valina)*

*32. beckybum69*

*33. SerenityEludes (Dani)*

*34. PinkRibbons (Ashley)*

*35. ruby (Ruby)*

*36. lglala84 *

*37. mac-whore (Maria)*

*38. LVA (Kim)*

*39. Kimmi201*

If your name is not on the list.....just chime in and say "I'm in"....and I will do my best to update the list as others join in. 

This thread is probably going to get pretty big, but it's for a great cause, AWESOME HEALTH AND BETTER SKIN and so much more, for all who join in.

Oh and a quick note....if you are not used to drinking water (or the suggested amount), you may notice as the water is flushing the toxins out of your system....some small effects. Obviously the first couple weeks.....many trips to the bathroom....this WILL lessen with time.....honest. Or slight breakouts in some cases....this is a good thing....get rid of it! Their are so many good things that come with water consumption. Or other things like less headaches, less constipation, PMS lessens (cramps aren't as bad....not everyone will notice this....but myself and a few others did last time - WAHOO again). Dry skin becomes more moisturized, and oily skin will lessen a bit, or combo skin sometimes will balance out.....and so on and so forth. *Let us know of anything you've heard or experienced with more water consumption and how it effects our health.*

Let us hear of any changes, good or bad, you are experiencing.....ok....enough now



(I definitely talk to much sometimes...he he he) ....*



https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies5/gulp.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies4/yess.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies4/yess.gif *


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 19, 2006)

so far ive been trying to drink more water and now that its getting really hot out im trying to carry around my water bottle.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok.. I will be the fist victim. Here is my picture. No make up just some moisturizer. I look like I am high...











I also made this thread a sticky to that it remains at the top of the forum and its easy to find.


----------



## Pauline (Jun 19, 2006)

Ime DEF in and am drinking herbal tea's as we speak! For those who find drinking water difficult fruit flavored herbal tea's are d e l i c i o u s and becasue they are consumed hot,it means that you are only sipping it which makes it easier (for me) to take.There are no calories either! and you look lovely Marisol,i love your eyes and am so jealous of your gorgeous brows and lustrous hair.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Ok.. I will be the fist victim. Here is my picture. No make up just some moisturizer. I look like I am high...










I also made this thread a sticky to that it remains at the top of the forum and its easy to find.

Thank you Mari. I agree with Pauline....you look GREAT (beautiful supple looking skin)! If I recall....you were first to post pics in that last challenge too....WAHOO! (I say 'wahoo' alot - doh....).

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* so far ive been trying to drink more water and now that its getting really hot out im trying to carry around my water bottle. You're off to a great start! That's exactly what I have to do too.

Originally Posted by *Pauline* Ime DEF in and am drinking herbal tea's as we speak! For those who find drinking water difficult fruit flavored herbal tea's are d e l i c i o u s and becasue they are consumed hot,it means that you are only sipping it which makes it easier (for me) to take.There are no calories either! and you look lovely Marisol,i love your eyes and am so jealous of your gorgeous brows and lustrous hair. Mmmmmmm herbal tea's! The antioxidants are so good for you. Try hard to make atleast half of your consumption of plain water as well.
Everyone's up and at 'em. I'm going to fill my bottle right now. I'll be posting pics as well soon....just gotta wake up a bit first.

*EDIT:* here's the mug....ey ey ey.....(only 5 hours of sleep, and freshly washed w/only moisturizer - ignore the GORGEOUS do - haven't washed that yet...he he he)....what a mug.

Attachment 21117Barefaced 6-18-06

Attachment 21244Barefaced 6-21-06 (had to add this one)


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jun 19, 2006)

Great challenge, im going to go grab a glass of water now i just hope i can do it for a month.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beckybum69* Great challenge, im going to go grab a glass of water now i just hope i can do it for a month. You can absolutely do it. Make drinking water a priority and keep on yourself, you can definitely do it. Just keep thinking of the positives. Most of us will start to see results in as few as 2-3 days actually (some will take longer....but with the last challenge alot of use noticed them sooooo shortly into it).


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 19, 2006)

Gretings fellow Water Girls from the unofficial Vice Chairman.





First of all, kudos to Kelly for setting this *whole thing up *and being such an inspiration leader.......






.....

NOW LETS ROCK THE HECK OUT OF THIS CHALLENGE!!!!





BTW.....OK......Conversion Time:

For us European Chicas, 2 litres of Water is, well, ok, Please Excuse my math, but to put it in simple terms...You know those Large bottles of Coke, Water, Sprite, Whatever, we buy at the Spar, Carrefour or whatever supermarket....Those contain *1.5 litres* of Water...so two of theose would be *3* *litres*.....so we have to drink *1 and a half* large bottles of Water (*still *water, not avec frizzante oder mit kohlensaure (sorry about bad German spelling)) Per Day, Every day.....

If I am wrong in calculations,

I would be very grateful for anybody to correct me..but that sounds right, doesn't it?

Ok!!! Psyche!! I already started my challenge over the weekend and all is going well....so far...LOL.





Originally Posted by *Marisol* Ok.. I will be the fist victim. Here is my picture. No make up just some moisturizer. I look like I am high...












* I also made this thread a sticky to that it remains at the top of the forum and its easy to find.*

* *

* *

* Right on!*

* *



Also, without getting totally



.......there were a couple of questions regarding herbal teas, etc.

There is a wonderful website, if you are interested in the Ayurvedic Doshas (the ancient Indian concept of body types) which gives you a chart that shows which herbal teas are best for your Dosha (body type).

There are three basic body types: Vata, Pitta, and Kapha. While most of us are a mixture, there is a test to see which one is predominant in your overall makeup .

The website is...www.mapi.com/en/pages/vata.html

www.mapi.com/en/pages/pitta.html

or www.mapi.com/en/pages/kapha.com

I thought I'd provide the link for those who might be interested in the sorta thang..I know I am..ha ha!!

Oh, and you can look up all this stuff for free, even though this guy's site looks like he is probably sellin' somethin'.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 19, 2006)

I LOVE IT! Thank you sooooo much Elisabeth (do you see I'm finally spelling your name right now...he he he....my daughter's name is with a "z"....and finally noticed your's is not).

Very inspiring and encouraging words. Love the tooth brushing dude



And thank you for your conversion on the amounts of water.

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* NOW LETS ROCK THE HECK OUT OF THIS CHALLENGE!!!!



Just drank my first glass....WAHOO! Now I better go wash up and take my before mug shot too.
I'm definitely gonna be checking out those websites as well. Myself I like green tea....so I'll see if it's right for my body type. Last challenge too, I noticed I cut way down on my coffee consumption as well....which is good because caffiene actually dehydrates our bodies.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kwitter* You can absolutely do it. Make drinking water a priority and keep on yourself, you can definitely do it. Just keep thinking of the positives. Most of us will start to see results in as few as 2-3 days actually (some will take longer....but with the last challenge alot of use noticed them sooooo shortly into it). Im going to try my hardest, i will think of the postives im just gonna keep reminding myself it helps with cellulite , i cant wait to see if i see a change in it, mine isnt even bad but its still there and i dont want it lol. Well so far iv had a pint of water and im going to have another in a minute.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beckybum69* Im going to try my hardest, i will think of the postives im just gonna keep reminding myself it helps with cellulite , i cant wait to see if i see a change in it, mine isnt even bad but its still there and i dont want it lol. Well so far iv had a pint of water and im going to have another in a minute. Yes water is great for cellulite too. The other thing you can do is massage the areas well, several times a week. In the shower, or when applying moisturizer....give a good deep massage and it will get the blood circulating better in those areas. This really does help, I know from experience.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 19, 2006)

okay, so last night, i made sure to fill up 2 of my water bottles and put them in the freezer (they're chillin' right now



). i always just refill 2 of my 24-oz. bottles and constantly drink it and then fill it up again. i'm gonna aim to fill up both those bottles at least 3 times a day, which means i'll be drinking at least 144 oz., more than i should when i divide my weight by 2, but i guess it's okay since i've been doing it for the past 2 days or so. it's not dangerous or anything, right?

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* Gretings fellow Water Girls from the unofficial Vice Chairman.



LMAO

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* First of all, kudos to Kelly for setting this *whole thing up *and being such an inspiration leader... definitely! thank you so much for setting this up, kelly!
DAMN, marisol, you have nice skin! the brows are lookin' good, too!

by the way, not sure if this will help any, but 1 oz. (fluid, of course) equals


----------



## Kelly (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* okay, so last night, i made sure to fill up 2 of my water bottles and put them in the freezer (they're chillin' right now



). i always just refill 2 of my 24-oz. bottles and constantly drink it and then fill it up again. i'm gonna aim to fill up both those bottles at least 3 times a day, which means i'll be drinking at least 144 oz., more than i should when i divide my weight by 2, but i guess it's okay since i've been doing it for the past 2 days or so. *it's not dangerous or anything, right?*


LMAO

definitely! thank you so much for setting this up, kelly!

DAMN, marisol, you have nice skin! the brows are lookin' good, too!

by the way, not sure if this will help any, but 1 oz. (fluid, of course) equals

Not sure if that amount is dangerous (should be fine). But there is such thing as drinking too much water and it not being good for you. My doctor told me people who do that...drink WAY too much can be dangerous. If your body is used to it, it should be fine. But what my doctor was talking about was when people drink GALLONS AND GALLONS of water every day.
As for the converstion from 1 oz of water = what? I'll check that one out, thanks





Here's what I found (a few different conversions - but atleast it should help???):

*28ml 1 fl.oz *

Cups to litres: Multiply by 0.25 (For US cups, multiply by 0.24)

*US pint is only 450ml (15 fl.oz), whereas elsewhere a pint is 600ml (20 fl.oz) *

*8 fl oz. 240 mL 1 cup (1/2 pint) *

*1 cup (16 tbsp) 8 oz 237 ml *

*225 ml 8 fl oz 90 ml 6 tbsp *


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kwitter* Yes water is great for cellulite too. The other thing you can do is massage the areas well, several times a week. In the shower, or when applying moisturizer....give a good deep massage and it will get the blood circulating better in those areas. This really does help, I know from experience. oh yes i got told about this, i was thinking of getting dove intensive firming lotion while massaging the area a few weeks back but i forgot all about it until just, thanks for reminding me. Im also doing dry skin brushing so i hope doing all this and drinking water will give me good results.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I'll get to drinkin' the water as soon as I finish this cup of java... That I will not give up *lol* Oh the pains and agony I'm going to go through... Here's a pic of me bare-faced... Mind you, Code Red was just on alert, so I have a few lovely facial visitors *lmao* I also haven't been up but for about an hour... I look SO blah! Gonna have to fo an FOTD now to feel better *lmao*


----------



## Kelly (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beckybum69* oh yes i got told about this, i was thinking of getting dove intensive firming lotion while massaging the area a few weeks back but i forgot all about it until just, thanks for reminding me. *Im also doing dry skin brushing so i hope doing all this and drinking water will give me good results.* Man I really want to try that dry brushing...heard so many good things about it.

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Well, I'll get to drinkin' the water as soon as I finish this cup of java... That I will not give up *lol* Oh the pains and agony I'm going to go through... Here's a pic of me bare-faced... Mind you, Code Red was just on alert, so I have a few lovely facial visitors *lmao* I also haven't been up but for about an hour... I look SO blah! Gonna have to fo an FOTD now to feel better *lmao* I agree, I'm not givin' up my coffee either...may cut down, but not OUT. Glad to see your before....ya! You look gorgeous! Ha ha....code red. I have past acne scares to try and fade...you look great (your skin is so beautiful)! I just posted mine (edited my post #5).


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kwitter* I agree, I'm not givin' up my coffee either...may cut down, but not OUT. Glad to see your before....ya! You look gorgeous! Ha ha....code red. I have past acne scares to try and fade...you look great (your skin is so beautiful)! I just posted mine (edited my post #5). Why thanks for the lovely compliment... I look way better than that IRL though... At least, I hope I do *lmao* I look bad in that pic... Scary almost *lmao* I definitely had to run put on makeup after I saw my pic!!! You on the other hand, look positively radiant for bare-faced!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kwitter* Not sure if that amount is dangerous (should be fine). But there is such thing as drinking too much water and it not being good for you. My doctor told me people who do that...drink WAY too much can be dangerous. If your body is used to it, it should be fine. But what my doctor was talking about was when people drink GALLONS AND GALLONS of water every day.
As for the converstion from 1 oz of water = what? I'll check that one out, thanks





Here's what I found (a few different conversions - but atleast it should help???):

*28ml 1 fl.oz *

Cups to litres: Multiply by 0.25 (For US cups, multiply by 0.24)

*US pint is only 450ml (15 fl.oz), whereas elsewhere a pint is 600ml (20 fl.oz) *

*8 fl oz. 240 mL 1 cup (1/2 pint) *

*1 cup (16 tbsp) 8 oz 237 ml *

*225 ml 8 fl oz 90 ml 6 tbsp *

i'm so dumb LMAO i thought i was done typing, but i got distracted and just submitted it LOL thanks for finishing that up!
aquilah, wooooooo, hottie! LOL


----------



## Kelly (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i'm so dumb LMAO i thought i was done typing, but i got distracted and just submitted it LOL thanks for finishing that up!
aquilah, wooooooo, hottie! LOL

LOL....I wasn't sure if you just quit typing or if you were suggesting it equals what....





Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Why thanks for the lovely compliment... I look way better than that IRL though... At least, I hope I do *lmao* I look bad in that pic... Scary almost *lmao* I definitely had to run put on makeup after I saw my pic!!! You on the other hand, look positively radiant for bare-faced! Why thank you....I might have to marry you now.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 19, 2006)

Kelly &amp; Aquilah... you ladies look great!


----------



## Andi (Jun 19, 2006)

Marisol, Kelly and Aquilah, you look awesome!!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 19, 2006)

Yay!! I'm excited about this challenge its already 3 and I have only had 12 oz. of water. I need to drink some more.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KimC2005* Yay!! I'm excited about this challenge its already 3 and I have only had 12 oz. of water. I need to drink some more. You can do it.....let's go let's go let's go.....
Thank you Marisol and Andrea.


----------



## SerenityEludes (Jun 19, 2006)

Im In!




I dont wear foundation but i'll post a non eye make up pic later... my cam ran away.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh, quit! You ladies are all just strokin' my ego! That's one heck of a scary face I posted! We all know it too *lmao* Thanks though, I feel a wee bit better about it *lol*


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 20, 2006)

Dude, I almost forgot about the water challenge starting today! I'm quickly catching up though, I'm on my third glass of water (started drinking at 4pm...). I can feel my bladder complaining already. This is going to be rough!


----------



## Lia (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww i want to quiiit !!! i can't stand that, every glass of water is 1 trip to the bathrooom!!! lol ... I think that i almost achieved the 8-10 glasses of water today, but my bladder is whining at me for doing that


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 20, 2006)

oh, man. i filled up my water bottles and drank a lot today that i lost count! i feel so healthy, though, it's so weird, even though i know it's only the first day, but i actually feel better (emotionally?) LOL


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 20, 2006)

I'M IN!!!! I'll post my picture shortly!

Originally Posted by *kwitter* This will be our *Official WATER CHALLENGE for June/July 2006* Thread. This challenge will run from Monday, June 19th - Sunday, July 30th, 2007. The other thread in the General Chit Chat area here: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=30018 was to get an idea if anyone was up for another one.
Other than that, *STAY HERE* and post progress, updates, results, keep us posted and.....(8 Glasses a day or your weight divided by 2 = amount of ounces). *Let's Go Girls (&amp; Guys)!!!*





The Challenge is pretty self explanitory (*drink your amount of water every day - do not miss a beat, or you're out









.....he he he, just kidding!*). Please do not hesitate to post questions or concerns....I or someone else will definitely try to answer concerns and/or questions. Elisabeth (VC






) suggested I post a conversion chart or convert ounces into litres for our fellow European MUTer's and/or other's who go by litres and such (will do....great suggestion



). I will be posting that soon. EDIT: here's what I found....some are a bit different, but should atleast help a bit:

*28ml 1 fl.oz *

*Cups to litres: Multiply by 0.25 (For US cups, multiply by 0.24)*

*A US pint is only 450ml (15 fl.oz), whereas elsewhere a pint is 600ml (20 fl.oz) *

*8 fl oz. 240 mL 1 cup (1/2 pint) *

*1 cup (16 tbsp) 8 oz 237 ml *

*225 ml 8 fl oz 90 ml 6 tbsp *

It would also be fun to have before and after pictures (as in the previous water challenge) so we can see our results as well (no makeup preferrably, if you dare



). I will post mine soon. 

Below is a list of members who have decided to jump aboard so far:

*1. kwitter (Kelly - myself)*

*2. Elisabeth (Elisabeth)*

*3. michal cohen (Michal - are you in or a cheerleader?)*

*4. Anyah_Green (Anne-Marie)*

*5. chocobon*

*6. lavender *

*7. Arielle (Andrea)*

*8. emily_3383 (Emily)*

*9. crazy13eautiful (Lorinda)*

*10. AprilRayne (April)*

*11. selene *

*12. DiorAddict (Delphine)*

*13. Gleam84 (Kirsi)*

*14. mehrunissa *

*15. lia_matos (Lia)*

*16. LeadingLady*

*17. Jennifer (Jennifer)*

*18. NYShopgirl *

*19. fickledpink*

*20. PopModePrincess (Raquel)*

*21. foreverxsummer*

*22. Marisol (Marisol)*

*23. Little_Lisa (Lisa - she already drinks plenty - so ummmm chearleader right?)*

*24. bluebird26 *

*25. KimC2005 (Kim)*

*26. Liz (Liz)*

*27. Pauline (Pauline)*

*28. kelly1965rn (Kelly)*

*29. Aquilah (Aquilah)*

*30. Sirvinya (Becky)*

*31. Cool Kitten (Ella - is that your name or a nickname under your username?)*

*32. SwtValina (Valina)*

*32. beckybum69*

*33. SerenityEludes (Dani)*

If your name is not on the list.....just chime in and say "I'm in"....and I will do my best to update the list as others join in. 

This thread is probably going to get pretty big, but it's for a great cause, AWESOME HEALTH AND BETTER SKIN and so much more, for all who join in.

Oh and a quick note....if you are not used to drinking water (or the suggested amount), you may notice as the water is flushing the toxins out of your system....some small effects. Obviously the first couple weeks.....many trips to the bathroom....this WILL lessen with time.....honest. Or slight breakouts in some cases....this is a good thing....get rid of it! Their are so many good things that come with water consumption. Or other things like less headaches, less constipation, PMS lessens (cramps aren't as bad....not everyone will notice this....but myself and a few others did last time - WAHOO again). Dry skin becomes more moisturized, and oily skin will lessen a bit, or combo skin sometimes will balance out.....and so on and so forth. *Let us know of anything you've heard or experienced with more water consumption and how it effects our health.*

Let us hear of any changes, good or bad, you are experiencing.....ok....enough now



(I definitely talk to much sometimes...he he he) ....*



https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies5/gulp.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies4/yess.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies4/yess.gif *


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 20, 2006)

Ugh here's my before picture. It looks terrible b/c my skin SUCKS and I have a SUNBURN! Boo!

I look like a boy without makeup on! ew!!

I drank a TON of water today, because I started a new workout that liked to have killed me!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* Awww i want to quiiit !!! i can't stand that, every glass of water is 1 trip to the bathrooom!!! lol ... I think that i almost achieved the 8-10 glasses of water today, but my bladder is whining at me for doing that First of all....no don't quit...IT WILL GET BETTER. Takes about 2 weeks for your bladder to adjust...but it's worth it. Stick in there. Take it from me, who has a very weak bladder...eventually your bladder will be able to handle it better, that's what I found last time I did this.

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* oh, man. i filled up my water bottles and drank a lot today that i lost count! i feel so healthy, though, it's so weird, even though i know it's only the first day, but i actually feel better (emotionally?) LOL If I remember correctly you said you started a couple days ago, right? That means your on about day 3 of really drinking water. After 3 days is when alot of us noticed big differences in the last challenge. That is so great to hear. After a few more days or weeks, you'll notice more changes as well. Keep us posted.

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* Ugh here's my before picture. It looks terrible b/c my skin SUCKS and I have a SUNBURN! Boo!
I look like a boy without makeup on! ew!!

I drank a TON of water today, because I started a new workout that liked to have killed me!

I'm gonna add your name in a second....WELCOME ABOARD, glad to have ya! And your pic....looks GREAT - and you look like the sexiest girly boy I've ever seen (meaning, I see now boy resemblance at all hon)! Heck atleast your sunburnt, my redness on my face is usually always like that (only because I've got extremely sensitive skin and pinkish undertones...oh and I'm highly sensitive to the sun lately, so it could be I'm a bit sunburnt too???).


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I didn't make the goal of 8 today... Didn't get past 4... I'll try harder tomorrow... I'm a sipper though, not a gulper w/ any drink!

Lia, don't feel bad, I swear, for every 8 oz. I drink, I urinate 6 of them! It does get better, I can definitely vouch for that!


----------



## SwtValina (Jun 20, 2006)

So...very...thirsty... nothing like an ice cold glass of water right about now...


----------



## Marisol (Jun 20, 2006)

I suck... I only had two glasses of water all day and about 4 cans of diet coke. Yikes! I will be better tomorrow... I promise.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 20, 2006)

Ladies, Girls, femme fatales and chicas...

Yes, I had the same problem *keeping track*....

Here's what I did that is helping...ok......

The Night Before.....*Get your water ready for the next day's consumption.* Get you bottles pre-filled, pre-chilled and whatever. Mark them, yes, mark them, with a felt-tip marker so you know when you've drank your set goal limit. Even if you are drinking tap water, I would suggest, and it is much easier, to put the water into bottles so you can keep track this way, and also it helps to avoid drinking too much....yeah, right.

Also, as an aside, are we in agreement that All Caffeinated Beverages, including Black Tea, Coffee, Soda, etc. Do not in any way count.

Personally, I've decided to have only one glass of black tea in the morning, NO, NO, NO, Soda Whatsoever...Only on *weekends, and then I can have 1 diet coke or pepsi.* Marisol, I can really relate to the diet coke thing...but for me, it was like cigarettes, I just 'aint gonna buy no more Diet Coke. Because, if you do drink all your water, you don't need to drink the supplemental sodas, etc, during the day, right? I think it might also help if we list what we *did drink* that day, maybe a guilt factor will work here; I don't know. I know I'm doing pretty ok for the first couple of days,

But, it does take way more planning than I anticipated..and not just grabbing a soda or something as an easy out. The measuring thing has really helped me, though. Because, I think it is hard to know what your goal is, unless you can actually see it in front of you, in your fridge, or wherever....

Kelly, I guess since you *hooked up *with Aquilah...this means our engagement is off......

Dang!



Why does this keep happening to me?...First George Clooney, and now..


----------



## Kelly (Jun 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* Ladies, Girls, femme fatales and chicas...
Yes, I had the same problem *keeping track*....

Here's what I did that is helping...ok......

The Night Before.....*Get your water ready for the next day's consumption.* Get you bottles pre-filled, pre-chilled and whatever. Mark them, yes, mark them, with a felt-tip marker so you know when you've drank your set goal limit. Even if you are drinking tap water, I would suggest, and it is much easier, to put the water into bottles so you can keep track this way, and also it helps to avoid drinking too much....yeah, right.

Also, as an aside, are we in agreement that All Caffeinated Beverages, including Black Tea, Coffee, Soda, etc. Do not in any way count.

Personally, I've decided to have only one glass of black tea in the morning, NO, NO, NO, Soda Whatsoever...Only on *weekends, and then I can have 1 diet coke or pepsi.* Marisol, I can really relate to the diet coke thing...but for me, it was like cigarettes, I just 'aint gonna buy no more Diet Coke. Because, if you do drink all your water, you don't need to drink the supplemental sodas, etc, during the day, right? I think it might also help if we list what we *did drink* that day, maybe a guilt factor will work here; I don't know. I know I'm doing pretty ok for the first couple of days,

But, it does take way more planning than I anticipated..and not just grabbing a soda or something as an easy out. The measuring thing has really helped me, though. Because, I think it is hard to know what your goal is, unless you can actually see it in front of you, in your fridge, or wherever....

*Kelly, I guess since you hooked up with Aquilah...this means our engagement is off......*

*Dang!



Why does this keep happening to me?...First George Clooney, and now..*

Hon...hon...hon....to know me is to know....I sometimes have many wives and/or husbands. It will all be ok, I promise. I know Aquilah got an A in school for sharing....so we'll be fine, my love. I love you all! Honestly, I think I've married a couple others here on MUT as well....nice huh, can't remember who.....bad bad bad me! Yea George Clooney....we go way back.
Oh and as for the water thing, I count mine as well. I have a bottle that holds 2 glasses and I just fill it 4 times throughout the day. By 7-8 a.m. I've already drank 2 glasses, then I try 2 more by Noon and then the other 4 before 6 p.m.....to lessen any trips in the middle of the night.


----------



## Maude (Jun 20, 2006)

It's 8:17 a.m and I'm taking my first 2 glasses. Woot!

ps. I'll post a pic of me later. I'm kind of shy, but I'll do it.


----------



## Lia (Jun 20, 2006)

I was just kidding



I'm making through it, but my bladder is whining a lot. I won't quit until the game is over


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 20, 2006)

I was doing so good until yesterday I only drank a liter, and the day before yesterday may be less.





it's 9.40 am, (just woke up) and Im going to start the day with two glasses of juice. Im trying again.

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Well, I didn't make the goal of 8 today... Didn't get past 4... I'll try harder tomorrow... I'm a sipper though, not a gulper w/ any drink! 
Lia, don't feel bad, I swear, for every 8 oz. I drink, I urinate 6 of them! It does get better, I can definitely vouch for that!

It's weird when Im at work, I have to go to the bathroom several times, the secretaries see me pass and to the bathroom like crazy, lol.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 20, 2006)

Just checking in real quick......It's 8:30 P.M. here in Central Europe and I just finished the last SIP OF MY WATER!!!






.

I now am going to go to the Fridge to get my bottles set up for tomorrow..This kinda requires a lot of planning.

The bathroom thing is weird, too. It's like, pardon my graphic-ness, but when I do pee-pee, it's like a racehorse. But I don't find that I'm pee-peeing all the time, which leads me to believe I was even more dehydrated than I ever realised. The other good news was what I did drink today:

Morning: A cup of black tea

Mid-morning: 2 glasses of Prune Juice (



..don't ask)

All throught the day and with dinner: Water.

No sodas, or anything else. I'm likin' this.

The test will come on the weekend. I won't won't won't give up my red wine.

P.S. Kelly, um I was talking about my broken engagement to Mr. Clooney.

Did you *know* him also?


----------



## Gleam84 (Jun 20, 2006)

My first two days of this challenge haven't been that hard as I expected. I used to drink just 1-2glasses of water before, but now I have really forced myself to drink a lot more. I've been carrying a 0.5liter-bottle with me everywhere (even to work) and try to fill it up at least 3 times a day. On a first day I drank 1,5l and today I drank 2l I've been running to the bathroom so many times! My bladder feels so swelled. But I wouldn't say that I feel sick of drinking this much water suddenly. Today I feel actually pretty good...and I know that I'm doing something good for my body and skin.


----------



## SerenityEludes (Jun 20, 2006)

im sooo super late but im working on 50 ounces right now! *wahoo*






edit... 120 ounces today!!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 21, 2006)

I sucked today!



Too much tea. I did good to get about 48 ounces of water down


----------



## Kelly (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like most everyone's doing great, except the potty trips. He he he. I've been quite busy myself....and trying hard to keep on track. Kids got me runnin' ragged.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 21, 2006)

Day 3 and doing good.

Went out today so it's harder to keep track when you have to leave the house and do a lot of errand running around or whatever. But I took my big bottlewith me and actually exceeded my limit...Yippee!! Got the bottleas all ready for tomorrow.

Just for the record, I am already feeling the benefits, some of then are kind of inzangable. Just a better overall feeling. Not so bloated during the day..

C'mon everybody...I know we all can do this!

Tip: Kelly's strategy of downing a glass of water when you first wake up is really excellent one. The first one is the hardest. Also, you can catch up at night:yep, you will be making potty-trips..but even within these first couple of days my urine has gone from being dark yellow to now a much healthier color. Sorry if that last bit was gross or T.M.I.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 21, 2006)

oh, man. i'm trying!!!!!!


----------



## Andi (Jun 21, 2006)

I donÂ´t have a problem with my water intake right now, itÂ´s hot and humid over here (low 90s Fahrenheit, and it doesnÂ´t even cool off that much at night), and I donÂ´t have AC in my apartment, only a small fan. IÂ´m dying!!!

so IÂ´m sweating my ass off here and drink cold water all the time. i donÂ´t count my glasses but itÂ´s a LOT. I donÂ´t even have to pee that much cause IÂ´m sweating out half of my water intake anyway


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 21, 2006)

Aww, poor Andrea! I live in a house with all window units and the upstairs feels like sauna! I definately feel like I sweat all the time in my house!


----------



## LeadingLady (Jun 21, 2006)

I've been doing okay. I'm still drinking more soda than I would like, but I make an effort to drink a bottle of water afterwards.

This morning I woke up and I had to pee soooo bad but another family member was in the nearest restroom. I thought I was going explode before I could walk to the other side of the house to use the other bathroom.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 22, 2006)

I drank so much water today that I think California will have a drought. It was 105 today (by my work) and it looks like it will get hotter. Hey... at least I am drinking water.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 22, 2006)

I didnt do so good yesterday, I only had like 2 cups! but i made up for it today. Im going to keep trying!


----------



## Maude (Jun 22, 2006)

It's 9:11 and I am drinking my second glass. I sucked yesterday, because I went to La Ronde (roller coaster, is that how you say it?).


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* I donÂ´t have a problem with my water intake right now, itÂ´s hot and humid over here (low 90s Fahrenheit, and it doesnÂ´t even cool off that much at night), and I donÂ´t have AC in my apartment, only a small fan. IÂ´m dying!!!
so IÂ´m sweating my ass off here and drink cold water all the time. i donÂ´t count my glasses but itÂ´s a LOT. I donÂ´t even have to pee that much cause IÂ´m sweating out half of my water intake anyway





Same here, Andi.Really super hot and sticky. Today we finally got rain, so it cooled down a bit. Yesterday, I didn't give a rat's you know, and walked around the house naked. I just couldn't put any clothes on...it would have been totally ridiculous. At lease the neighbor was happy. Now, all I've got to do is get him to take his clothes off..



He's a Stone Hottie.

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I drank so much water today that I think California will have a drought. It was 105 today (by my work) and it looks like it will get hotter. Hey... at least I am drinking water.






Marisol! 105!!!?? Wow, that's hella hot. Are you in the Central Valley or up in the North Bay...I think I remember you saying Novato. That's just out of control for Novato. But good job about the water! Don't worry, If things get too bad, Calif. can just ship some (water) in from Vegas!!
Today was my worst day so far..why? Because I lost track. I had company (my French neighbor) over and we ate like pigs and drank a whole pot of Black, caffeinated tea, which doesn't count. I'm still drinking my water, it's 9:30 p.m., but I'm not going to do this tomorrow!!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 23, 2006)

You guys are killin me....naked water drinking women, poor Andi sweatin her butt off - boy that's a silly picture, people exploding from pee and ummm.....good thing it's hot, cuz it really helps alot. See I could run around naked and nobody would know....but the minute I do, is when UPS will knock on my door and he doesn't wait for me to answer anymore, just walks in and drops off the package.....I think he'd have to call for another driver....sure he'd go blind.

I notice to the TMI about the pee clearing up or becoming more clear. Today, was a bit stressful and less water but tomorrow I'm here all day (hopefully) and back at full force.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth*






Marisol! 105!!!?? Wow, that's hella hot. Are you in the Central Valley or up in the North Bay...I think I remember you saying Novato. That's just out of control for Novato. But good job about the water! Don't worry, If things get too bad, Calif. can just ship some (water) in from Vegas!! I do live in Novato. This weekend I am going to Fresno so it will be freaking hot!
I drank 64 oz today... and chewed on a bunch of ice.


----------



## ruby (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello I am new to MUT I would like to do the water challenge....I feel as if I don't get enough water and I was reading all of the great benefits.So I am up to the challenge!!!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ruby* Hello I am new to MUT I would like to do the water challenge....I feel as if I don't get enough water and I was reading all of the great benefits.So I am up to the challenge!!!



Welcome to MUT! Glad to have you aboard this challenge.


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 23, 2006)

Awesome challege!!

So far, so good



I'm drinking a glass more than my weight divided by 2 and I'm feeling pretty good about this!

I admire you guys so much for putting your pics up!



You all look lovely w/o any makeup!! I hope that one day I will have the perfect skin (or at least the guts) to post mine up.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 23, 2006)

ok, I had a benefit I wanted to add. FOr us tired Mom's out there...it refreshes better than any drink out there...and you don't have to feel guiltty when you share it with your kids! heheh!

I've got to post a naked face pic? well...sure! Let me get Hubby to take one asap! I luv you guys! And beautiful faces btw! Really natural beauties!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ruby* Hello I am new to MUT I would like to do the water challenge....I feel as if I don't get enough water and I was reading all of the great benefits.So I am up to the challenge!!!



Yes, welcome aboard, glad to have ya and welcome to MakeupTalk.
Girls I just had to post this pic as well....no makeup and a bit silly. My 10 year old daughter saw these scarves in the store and said "Mom, can we get these....they're cleaning scarves"....I laughed. Ok, but when you wear it, you're gonna clean right? He He He. My 3 year old had fun with it too (not sure about the smirk she's sportin...but still cute). My 13 year old (going on 21) is in the background too.

I noticed too...makeup or not, as long as you smile it really brightens up a face.

Attachment 21243

Now off to the water. I'm workin' on my 3rd glass now.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Anyah_Green* ok, I had a benefit I wanted to add. FOr us tired Mom's out there...it refreshes better than any drink out there...and you don't have to feel guiltty when you share it with your kids! heheh!
*I've got to post a naked face pic? well...sure! Let me get Hubby to take one asap! I *luv you guys! And beautiful faces btw! Really natural beauties!

Well you don't HAVE too. But it helps to see how the water effects your complexion, tone, texture and such. When you take the before and after pic and compare at the end, you SHOULD notice a difference. Most of us did last time....it's actually kinda fun comparing them. Can't wait to see your beautiful face.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 23, 2006)

My skin is already starting to see the differences.

Today, I was Bad Again. I drank a Dr. Pepper after lunch.

But, I'm still drinking my water. I really think I must have been hella dehydrated from all of the junk I was drinking.

Today I've had: 1 cup black tea (every morning), 5 sips Prune Juice (also regularly) Dr. Pepper- 1 can




, 1 pot Jasmine tea before Chinese lunch..does that count? and the water...water, water.

Y'know, I think we also need some sort of a Punishment System of Social Ostrasization (sp) at MUT. I've noticed some Slippers in the group..and I think we need to start enforcing some kind of a group guilt trip or something...to heck with encouragement...We need Tough Love, babies!!!!!






.

Here are some of the sample repercussions if you can't prowl with the big cats:

1. You lose the privilege to use smiley icons for a week.

2. We will be pissed, disappointed, and generally very, very, sad for you.

3. You will be asked to give back your tickets to the Hoobastank concert.

4. You will no longer be able to ride in your car, listen to music, and think about how cool Jennifer is. She will be off limits to you. Unless, of course, she also blows it.

P.S. No one said we were nice.

P.S.S. Kelly, what a nice pic with your daughter! And Anyah, looking forward to seeing you too.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* My skin is already starting to see the differences.Today, I was Bad Again. I drank a Dr. Pepper after lunch.

But, I'm still drinking my water. I really think I must have been hella dehydrated from all of the junk I was drinking.

Today I've had: 1 cup black tea (every morning), 5 sips Prune Juice (also regularly) Dr. Pepper- 1 can



, 1 pot Jasmine tea before Chinese lunch..does that count? and the water...water, water.

Y'know, I think we also need some sort of a Punishment System of Social Ostrasization (sp) at MUT. I've noticed some Slippers in the group..and I think we need to start enforcing some kind of a group guilt trip or something...to heck with encouragement...We need Tough Love, babies!!!!!






.

Here are some of the sample repercussions if you can't prowl with the big cats:

1. You lose the privilege to use smiley icons for a week.

2. We will be pissed, disappointed, and generally very, very, sad for you.

3. You will be asked to give back your tickets to the Hoobastank concert.

4. You will no longer be able to ride in your car, listen to music, and think about how cool Jennifer is. She will be off limits to you. Unless, of course, she also blows it.

P.S. No one said we were nice.

P.S.S. Kelly, what a nice pic with your daughter! And Anyah, looking forward to seeing you too.

WAY too funny!









Although I think we'd all be punished at one point or another. Oh....who's Jennifer?
I think everyone's doing a fab job atleast INCREASING their intake. For those that have stayed at the 8 a day (or your weight divided by 2)....YOU ROCK!!!! Let's see how we do over the weekend. I'm still peein' like a ummmm race horse, glad I stay home. I'm starting to feel better again, headaches have gone down. It is "cough" that time (code red) like someone said....well very soon anyways.....and cramps are unbareable. I want to see how it effects my next period (cramps and such, a month from now).


----------



## lavender (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks like most of the girls are doing a great job.



My water intake has definitely increased, but not to the sufficient level. But I am working on that. Nothing like a nice cool glass of water on a hot day.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 24, 2006)

I've been hiding from this thread in shame. I slipped yesterday, and had only about three glasses of water, I think. I'm sorry.





I've been much better today. I'm on my second 32oz bottle and almost through. Even with slacking yesterday, I noticed that something was different when I looked in the mirror today. My skin is glowing! I didn't think I'd see the benefits so quickly, so I'm ecstatic.


----------



## ruby (Jun 24, 2006)

Well I didn't do too bad today. I had four huge glasses of water and I probably will have a little more before bed. It has been so hot and humid here that water tastes really good!! glad to see that everyone is doing a good job...keep it up!!!

Ruby


----------



## Marisol (Jun 24, 2006)

I have had 64 oz so far today and I will probably drink a few more glasses. i am so thirsty!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 24, 2006)

Im doing pretty good today, I carry my water bottle and also have a huge glass of water next to me when ever im on the computer.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kwitter* WAY too funny!









Although I think we'd all be punished at one point or another. *Oh....who's Jennifer?*
I think everyone's doing a fab job atleast INCREASING their intake. For those that have stayed at the 8 a day (or your weight divided by 2)....YOU ROCK!!!! Let's see how we do over the weekend. I'm still peein' like a ummmm race horse, glad I stay home. I'm starting to feel better again, headaches have gone down. It is "cough" that time (code red) like someone said....well very soon anyways.....and cramps are unbareable. I want to see how it effects my next period (cramps and such, a month from now).

AKA....Number 17 on the Official List.See also the thread *When You're Driving*.

Jennifer posted earlier in this thread, and there was A Hint, A Nuance,

A Je Ne Sais Quois, that perhaps she, well, is,..might be well, ever seen Apollo 13, when they say ...Houston we have a problem......well, let's all send Jennifer and anyone else on the list some Positive Waves








right now.

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* I've been hiding from this thread in shame.* I slipped* yesterday, and had only about three glasses of water, I think.* I'm sorry.*



I've been much better today. I'm on my second 32oz bottle and almost through. Even with slacking yesterday, I noticed that something was different when I looked in the mirror today. My skin is glowing! I didn't think I'd see the benefits so quickly, so I'm ecstatic.

Oh, don't worry about, girlfriend!!!!



Slipping One Day is not only exceptable, it can be pretty much expected, the One Day Thing. They say Perfection is the Enemy of Good, so don't be so hard on yourself.!!!!!

You didn't really wanna see Hoobestank after all, did you?


----------



## Pauline (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi all,it's great to see the water challenge is going on strong.I have gonethrough 2 boxes of herabl tea's in the past week. I also have a little tip,everytime i fill the kettle or go into the kitchen i will take a drink of water.I have notcied that my acne prone skin is surprising clear espcially when i usually have spots monthly.My skin is definaltey looking better and i actually feel better.Normally i get monthly headaches,i am wondering if the extra water intake has helped prevent this one,so far ime impressed.

ps,the patch of dry skin on my leg is clearing up.


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* Hi all,it's great to see the water challenge is going on strong.I have gonethrough 2 boxes of herabl tea's in the past week. I also have a little tip,everytime i fill the kettle or go into the kitchen i will take a drink of water.I have notcied that my acne prone skin is surprising clear espcially when i usually have spots monthly.My skin is definaltey looking better and i actually feel better.Normally i get monthly headaches,i am wondering if the extra water intake has helped prevent this one,so far ime impressed.ps,the patch of dry skin on my leg is clearing up.




Yay! 
I also noticed that this morning when I washed my face, it felt so soft!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jun 24, 2006)

Everyones doing good so far, keep it up! I havent slipped yet infact im drinking 10 glasses a day sometimes more.


----------



## Maude (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh god, sticking to my water intake is soo much easier when I'm at school. Gotta get back on track tomorrow!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 25, 2006)

Awwww....Jennifer, Jennifer. Wasn't sure who you were talking about. I'm lovin the water....I'm noticing some small breakouts. This is to be expected as it flushing stuff out of my system....plus my monthly unwanted visiter is soon to be here, so it could also be that. My headaches are fewer and my well being just feels well....better.


----------



## lglala84 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey eveyone would love to start the water challenge again as i really really need it. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Pauline (Jun 25, 2006)

now that you mention it kwitter,i am due on mine any day now and i suffer from terrible water retention. Belive it or not i even get a sore ankle due to this,but although i feel like i have 2 water melons,i feel less bloated than i usually do.I honestly belive that this water challenge is gonna be a great thing for us.I do feel and look better already.By rights i should be in bed with a migrane..touch wood! I am enjoying this challenge very much.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* Hi all,it's great to see the water challenge is going on strong.I have gonethrough 2 boxes of herabl tea's in the past week. I also have a little tip,everytime i fill the kettle or go into the kitchen i will take a drink of water.I have notcied that my acne prone skin is surprising clear espcially when i usually have spots monthly.My skin is definaltey looking better and i actually feel better.Normally i get monthly headaches,i am wondering if the extra water intake has helped prevent this one,so far ime impressed.ps,the patch of dry skin on my leg is clearing up.

Great tip, Pauline!! And yeah, just the general feeling better....isn't that amazing? My skin also looks better, and one of the biggest benefits is that I don't seem to be as hungry the whole day like I was before. And when I do eat, my *food choices* are better and I have to eat way less before feeling full. I've been sucking on the Herbal Tea part. I only had that one pot of Jasmine with Chinese Food the other day. I can't seem to get into Herbal Tea. I do still have my black tea every morning, but that doesn't count. Last Night, I was still trying to finish my last bit of water, and it was 11 P.M....And I thought, heck, a little won't matter, but then I pushed myself into drinking that last glass.....



But I did have to kind of push myself.
We're doing really, really, good, Chicas. And to you guys with monthlies coming up....



. I'm really curious about the migraines, Pauline..you've got to report back on that one...I mean, even if the water intake diminishes slightly your pain...It's well worth it.

Originally Posted by *lglala84* Hey eveyone would love to start the water challenge again as i really really need it. Good luck to everyone! Welcome aboard, Lala!!! And thanks for the Luck!

Originally Posted by *kwitter* Awwww....Jennifer, Jennifer. Wasn't sure who you were talking about.* I'm lovin the water...*.I'm noticing some small breakouts. This is to be expected as it flushing stuff out of my system....plus my monthly unwanted visiter is soon to be here, so it could also be that. My headaches are fewer and my well being just feels well....better. Yes, siree, Bob!!!!!!!!! Kelly, are yours Migraines, too? or Tension Headaches? Or that -time-of-the-month headaches? My skin is really looking quite good



...Which leads me to believe that, again, for me it wa s/is more a case of simple dehydration rather than flushing out toxicity....Or maybe the flushing will come later once my body has enough water in it to flush....


----------



## Kelly (Jun 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* .......Yes, siree, Bob!!!!!!!!! Kelly, are yours Migraines, too? or Tension Headaches? Or that -time-of-the-month headaches? My skin is really looking quite good



...Which leads me to believe that, again, for me it wa s/is more a case of simple dehydration rather than flushing out toxicity....Or maybe the flushing will come later once my body has enough water in it to flush.... Mine are tension or dehydration headaches. I used to get them EVERYDAY and when I drink enough water, they are farther and few between....yea!
As for the monthlys. I beleive it may take a month for me to see the benefits of less cramping and bloating....cuz I've got the cramps like mad this time, but I remember last challenge that the cramps weren't as bad....so maybe it's too soon in the challenge for me to test my period.

My skin is acting up a bit, not much, more more than I'm used to lately, but I guess I deserve it and monthly stuff too (flushing the toxins and I'm sure it will soon pass, like before once everthings flushed and my skin is rehydrated and starts reacting like it should).

Originally Posted by *lglala84* Hey eveyone would love to start the water challenge again as i really really need it. Good luck to everyone! Welcome aboard, glad to have ya. I'm going to add your name now.


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh man, it's sooo warm out today!! I've already drank more water than yesterday!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 27, 2006)

So how are all my lovely water ladies doing? I am sooooo proud and impressed with everyone and all their updates, honesty on slipping and enthiasm and such!!!!! WAHOO!

I've slipped a little today






, so I've got some catchin up to do and I guess I lost my smileys (or not



) and some jammin in the car



with Jennifer



or something like that. Boo hoo hoo.....please forgive me, I'll make it up to you all.

I'm in such a good mood right now






, wonder if the water helping or if it's just my moody emotions running my poor little body right now (hormones, pre-menopausal, monthly friend should be here soon....unless I'm preggy...yea right - not possible, well it is if GOD fixed me....but not likely).

*So let's feel the love girls*....big group hugs






(and group bath...he ha ha) and let's keep this water going....come on let's kick it into high gear



....WE ALL CAN DO THIS....just make it a PRIORITY.https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies8/five.gif

Anyone have any updates on any improvements? My faces is starting to settle down a bit and I think my oilyness is going from EXTREMELY oily, to just OILY now.....yea water!https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies5/gulp.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies4/thumbsup2.gif


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 27, 2006)

Group hug! Group hug!








Everyone is doing so well!

I'm a little behind on my water intake today; I'm at home and its not as hot out but I'll catch up!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 28, 2006)

I am doing pretty good. Drinking more water than I normally do.


----------



## Pauline (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Elzabeth, so far no headache...finger's crossed. I know that people who get bad water retention should drink more water as it helps,and even though i am bloated,not to the same extent as usual and not for as long it seems.Ive noticed i've started to come down in size (due to the water retention already) even my bust has shrurnk and that is a mirical at this tiome of the month for me.Who knows i might even be able to throw away my big bra..lol


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 28, 2006)

Been offline for a few days..had to take care of some person health business..the good news is that it al went really, really, well despite my being so scared. I actually have no pain or anything and am Back on The Challenge today!!!!!

P.S. They I.V. gave me over 1 litre of saline water...Guess that doesn't count???






.

Am taking it easy for the next few days and being Force Fed Delicious food from our French Neighbor. Poor Me. Life is tough. No Pain, French Food, Get lie in bed and read all day. I even get to think about how cool Jennifer is.

BTW, Kelly give yourself the One Day Break Rule......but next time, young lady...





Everybody else....Yahooo!!!! Do you realize it is already June 28th????!!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 29, 2006)

Where is everbody?



.

I kind of did not take in as much water as I did during the challenge, and my doc told me not to renew my*normal* intake until the weekend..so I'm an official ....SLACKER! Just Kidding..I mean, it, Saturday I'm back to the old routine.

I'm also convinced that were it not for my increased Water Intake..in other words, This Very Challenge, I would not have fared so well during the minor, but important, surgery I underwent on Tuesday. I'm completely convinced that this Water Challenge came along at just the right time and for an important reason. My recovery has been almost ridiculously easy...no pain, nothing. I am postive that the Water played a very important role in all of this, to which I am grateful. I am also grateful to Kelly and all of you for your wonderful encouragement in helping me achieve a goal....



.

You guys are the best!!...


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh wow, I totally missed this forum and I'm 10 days late!!! ArghhhhhhH! It's okay, I'll try my hardest to catch up but, COUNT ME IN. My skin NEEDS this right now lol So thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* Oh wow, I totally missed this forum and I'm 10 days late!!! ArghhhhhhH! It's okay, I'll try my hardest to catch up but, COUNT ME IN. My skin NEEDS this right now lol So thanks for the inspiration. No problem....welcome aboard, glad to have ya with us!
Elizabeth, I'm so glad to hear your recovery and I'm sure the water did help your body function better, in return made recovery easier.

It's very hot here today. Had another long softball day with the kids and drinking drinking drinking!


----------



## LVA (Jun 29, 2006)

is one glass 8 fluid oz ... or is one cup 8 fl oz .... ? I wanna join too .. .even though i'm waaay late .... i onli drink 1 glass a day now .. even though it's summer .... (drink juices, milk, tea) ... i keep skipping the water .. but since so many ppl have joined .. .i wanna try and see if i can drink that much water


----------



## Kimmi201 (Jun 29, 2006)

this is a good idea


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* is one glass 8 fluid oz ... or is one cup 8 fl oz .... ? I wanna join too .. .even though i'm waaay late .... i onli drink 1 glass a day now .. even though it's summer .... (drink juices, milk, tea) ... i keep skipping the water .. but since so many ppl have joined .. .i wanna try and see if i can drink that much water Welcome aboard sweetums! I added your name. 1 Cup is 8 fluid ounces, so yes we consider that 1 glass. 

Originally Posted by *Kimmi201* this is a good idea You are welcome to join in the fun! I added your name. Happy to have ya!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* is one glass 8 fluid oz ... or is one cup 8 fl oz .... ? I wanna join too .. .even though i'm waaay late ....* i onli drink 1 glass a day now* .. even though it's summer .... (drink juices, milk, tea) ... i keep skipping the water .. but since so many ppl have joined .. .i wanna try and see if i can drink that much water



.Wow..LVA! I drank slightly, but only slightly more than you!! In my case, I noticed a Significant Difference within 4 days. The first days, getting a system and routine down, and then sticking to that routine, were the hardest. Way harder than I had imagined. I know for me, I was drinking stuff like sodas and fruit juices and carbonated sweet stuff and coffee. That was the first benefit. When you start drinking this water...well, at least I did not, have room or want to drink anything else. I had to force myself to drink my "allowed" Dr. Pepper on the weekend. And I really didn't enjoy it. So, it's really a double and triple benefit thing....You not only are less dehydrated, but you drink way less of the drink that aren't good for your body. I can promise you with an almost 95% certainty that this will happen.Take Heart. I would say after the first 7 or eight days, it was a breeze, and got a lot, lot easier.

Dehydration: Makes you irritable, unfriendly, unkind, nervous, diminishes brain power and brain potential, etc. At least it did me. I am way more calm now. I go to the bathroom more often, but hey, I look at that as free time to catch up on my reading ( I got a couple good books in there...ha ha!!)

Originally Posted by *kwitter* No problem....welcome aboard, glad to have ya with us!
* Elizabeth, I'm so glad to hear your recovery and I'm sure the water did help your body function better, in return made recovery easier.*

It's very hot here today. Had another long softball day with the kids and drinking drinking drinking!

Thank you, dear. I can almost forgive your cheating on me.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi and Good Day, Everyone. How is everybody feeling????








Well, I'm very pleased to be back on track. I did, however, have a Bona Fide ....slip. I tried to tell myself that it was ok.; that I was still recouperating, blah blah. But I went to a child's Birthday party on Saturday..and managed to drink two glasses of Shiraz (Australian red wine). So, I couldn't have been That Sick, right. I failed, however, to make my Water Quota.

As a result,

I decided my punishment would be to Not Go to the famous Montreux Jazz Festival. This year, a few of the musicians featured are: The Black Eyed Peas, Gnarles Barkley, Bryan Adams, Bette Midler, B.B. King, Sergio Mendes, and well a host of others.

I know this seems hardcore, but if I don't police myself




..Who will?

I love Music, concerts, especially Live Music, etc. Even though Jazz is not my favorite, as I said, many different peeps are going to be there this year.



This is hard.


----------



## Shamarani (Jul 3, 2006)

I am new...and I am in!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* Hi Elzabeth, so far no headache...finger's crossed. I know that people who get bad water retention should drink more water as it helps,and even though i am bloated,not to the same extent as usual and not for as long it seems.Ive noticed i've started to come down in size (due to the water retention already) even my bust has shrurnk and that is a mirical at this tiome of the month for me.Who knows i might even be able to throw away my big bra..lol my boobs have shrunk too



i thought it might have been from drinking water but then i wasnt sure water could do that, I really hope its not the water because ill have to stop drinking it, i want them bigger not smaller lol. Iv been good drinking 5-7 pints a day although yesterday i did slip and never had one glass i was naughty and had a beer, but im making up for it today.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beckybum69* *my boobs have shrunk* too



i thought it might have been from drinking water but then i wasnt sure water could do that, I really hope its not the water because ill have to stop drinking it, i want them bigger not smaller lol. Iv been good drinking 5-7 pints a day although yesterday i did slip and never had one glass i was naughty and had a beer, but im making up for it today. Becky..are you losing weight??? I only ask that because I have lost 10 pounds (about 5 or 6 kilos..I dunno) since the water thing. Now, if you tend to lose weight in your boobs, as some girls do, then, this would make sense. Mine are the same size, but my a**



and hips are going down a bit, because that's where I tend to put on weight. But, to be honest, I'm not sure water can shrink your boobs, either. I mean water is healthy and supports and infuses tissue, right?I think I'm just trying to make you feel better because I don't want you to quit this



.

Is this happening for anyone else? Anyone else see a difference in boob size? Outside the UK?? OK. LOL. Just Kidding. But now it's you and Pauline.

Is this common? Oh, please, Becky and Pauline....*DON'T GIVE UP ON US,* BABY!!!!


----------



## SerenityEludes (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok im BACK!!!



! My computer was just giving me all kinds of problems. I had to get my adapter for my computer fixed twice. Now they just have to send me a new one... THANK GOODNESS! Any who... i've been drinking about 118 to 125 ounces of water a day... truthfully its KILLING ME. I love water but it feels like all the only thing i eat is water lol. Its paying off though



I'll post a no make up pic soon



!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Shamarani* I am new...and I am in!



Welcome to MUT and glad to have you aboard....another one bites the dust....just kidding! I'm Kelly (as you probably already have seen). Be sure to post any updates, struggles or pluses with your water challenge.
So.....man everyone. I feel like I've been gone forever! How was everyone's weekend?

Elisabeth and Becky....loosing weight....cool.....sorry about the boob shrinkage thing Beck.....but don't give up water because of that - there's always socks or kleenex....just teasing hon!

I think my body only looses weight when I work out....cuz the water aint doing it right now....maybe if I'd stop eating all my chocolates or something....he he he - guilty!

Off to go drink my last of my daily water.....mmmmmm!


----------



## Cindy0113 (Jul 6, 2006)

I wish I had joined before. My water consumption is going through the roof since I bought my own home water cooler.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SerenityEludes* Ok im BACK!!!



! My computer was just giving me all kinds of problems. I had to get my adapter for my computer fixed twice. Now they just have to send me a new one... THANK GOODNESS! Any who... i've been drinking about 118 to 125 ounces of water a day... truthfully its KILLING ME. I love water but it *feels like all the only thing i eat is water lol.* Its paying off though



I'll post a no make up pic soon



! I can relate to this, too. That's why I figure I've lost some weight..I'm just too full to eat anything..LOL..BUt anyway, glad to have back with us..and, yes, it does seem like a heck of a lot of water. But think of it this way:think of it as a wonderful secret you now posess, that others, who you see walking down the street, don't. Look at all those poor dehydrated suckers. You are now the Water Woman. You have the secret of beauty that keeps you sustained and healthy and flushed out and free of toxins all the live long day. Just keep up the re-inforcing thoughts..and it will make all those trips to the potty seem like peanuts.

Originally Posted by *kwitter* Welcome to MUT and glad to have you aboard....another one bites the dust....just kidding! I'm Kelly (as you probably already have seen). Be sure to post any updates, struggles or pluses with your water challenge.
So.....man everyone. I feel like I've been gone forever! How was everyone's weekend?

Elisabeth and Becky....loosing weight....cool.....sorry about the boob shrinkage thing Beck.....but don't give up water because of that - there's always socks or kleenex....just teasing hon!

* I think my body only looses weight when I work out.*...cuz the water aint doing it right now....maybe if I'd stop eating all my chocolates or something....he he he - guilty!

Off to go drink my last of my daily water.....mmmmmm!

Yes, technically I know many people like that. But I also lose weight when I stop eating/eat less...Not that I'm encouraging that scenario, but with this water, my stomach seems fuller. I kinda blew it this weekend (not with the water, but with my diet...). But when I've got the water thing AND the diet thing going....well that's when I feel best.P.S. My *diet thing* is not a standard diet. I'm just using a thrown-together combo of the Eat Right for Your Blood Type and Ayurvedic concepts of body type and what to eat and what to avoid. If it doesn't make sense or I don't like it, I don't follow it....but so far, both have made extremely good sense. Weird, but when I avoid the stuff they say to avoid (which is usually stuff I never really liked anyway...like pickles and vinegar, for example) the pounds just drop away. What's freaky is that none of these diets elimainate fat;they just tell you which fats you can eat and which to avoid. It's pretty interesting, if nothing else.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh my I've really sucked at keeping up with taking in my water requirement!! I will get back to it though!!


----------



## ruby (Jul 9, 2006)

I ahve not been too good with water lately. I have been feeling sort of blah....maybe I should get back to the H2O and see if that would help


----------



## Marisol (Jul 9, 2006)

Does the ice in cocktails count for drinking water?

::runs and hides::


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 9, 2006)

I just wanted to finally fess up and admit, I fell off the Water Challenge Wagon about two days after it started... Haven't made it back on the wagon, and forget about it until I see the thread *lmao* I'm horrible!!! Someone, come get me and lock me up!!!



But you're gonna have to catch me first!!!





*I'll try to get back on it starting tomorrow! I promise, promise, promise!!!*


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 9, 2006)

Got on the scales today and have lost eleven pounds since I started the challenge. Have not been an excercise maniac and have really not given up red wine....uh, I won't. I even can have chocolate/dessert on the weekends.

Whenever I am hungry....I just drink water. But I still have to so the planning/organizing every night...which, believe it or not, for me is the hardest part. If I don't have my bottles marked and organized, there is no way I could even do it. But once I have it sorted, I just have to keep drinking. Plus, it's weird, its like now my body gets really pissed and feels like crap if I slip and/or drink a soda or junk. It's weird, it's like I can eat chocolate cupcakes (which I did for the 4th of July) and as long as I'm drinking my water...but the second I stop doing the water...my body really growls at me like a lion...LOL.

ROTF at Marisol....everybody knows in Mexico it's way, way, better to drink the cocktails than to drink the water, right?





Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I just wanted to finally fess up and admit, I* fell off the* *Water Challenge Wagon *about two days after it started... Haven't made it back on the wagon, and forget about it until I see the thread *lmao* I'm horrible!!! Someone, come get me and lock me up!!!



But you're gonna have to catch me first!!!




*I'll try to get back on it starting tomorrow! I promise, promise, promise!!!*

I somehow think you are not alone....??But the wagon is easy to get back on!!!



If you stop drinking coffee, soda and basically everything you normally drink...well, that leaves H2O. You sort of force yourself to drink, water. But it an be discouraging without a system. Gotta have a system.


----------



## Andi (Jul 9, 2006)

havenÂ´t posted since the beginning...but I have been a very good girl. I guess itÂ´s easy for me to drink tons of water cause

#1: itÂ´s hot and humid being in the city. nobody has AC. the only cool places in allover Vienna are McDonalds, Star Bucks and the General Hospital (which is where my school is)

#2: I sit home and study/watch TV all day..the bathroom is only 8 steps away

#3: I have also been eating very healthy and light lately, so this makes drinking healthy stuff really easy

oh and #4: I have to carry my freakin heavy grocery bags MYSELF since the helping gentleman is a dying species and I try to buy as much as possible at once cause I hate going to grocery stores. so I just never buy "unnecessarily heavy" things like juice and pop. just milk for breakfast


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* havenÂ´t posted since the beginning...but I have been a very good girl. I guess itÂ´s easy for me to drink tons of water cause
#1: itÂ´s hot and humid being in the city. nobody has AC. the only cool places in allover Vienna are McDonalds, Star Bucks and the General Hospital (which is where my school is)

#2: I sit home and study/watch TV all day..the bathroom is only 8 steps away

#3: I have also been eating very healthy and light lately, so this makes drinking healthy stuff really easy

oh and #4: I have to carry my freakin heavy grocery bags MYSELF *since* *the helping gentleman is a dying species *and I try to buy as much as possible at once cause I hate going to grocery stores. so I just never buy "unnecessarily heavy" things like juice and pop. just milk for breakfast

OMG!!!!















That just sounded so funny the way you said that...are you absolutely sure that you're not American?
BTW....Way to go Andi...you're a .....






.

You rock!!!!


----------



## Andi (Jul 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* OMG!!!!















That just sounded so funny the way you said that...are you absolutely sure that you're not American?
BTW....Way to go Andi...you're a .....






.

You rock!!!!

not sure what sounded American to ya..but I officially love you, Lissie!!!!



too bad that it wouldnÂ´t even make sense to take pics (since itÂ´s already wayyy too late for the BEFORE-pics) because I think my skin clears up more due to the healthy diet and my glycolic peels than just the water.

but of course it helps so IÂ´m not ending the challenge anytime soon


----------



## ArbonQueen (Jul 12, 2006)

Count me in! I just started my diet today and I my buddy and me already planned to do this! How cool is that!

Ann Phelps


----------



## echanting (Jul 13, 2006)

ihave a bottle that is about 24oz and i try to always drink 4 to 5 a day




good morning everyone have a nice day and drink drink drink water ok


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jul 13, 2006)

Well i didnt give up!!! iv just been wearing my push up bras and i figured ill just have to buy some padded ones if they shrunk anymore



i havent lost any weight though im finding myself bloated all the time and i did have to cut down on the water for a couple of days, because the bloating was giving me tummy pains but im ok now and the bloatings goin down!

Elizabeth wow 11 pounds thats great! hows everyone else getting on?


----------



## Kelly (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I'm so glad everyones updating and sticking in there.

I had a rough last week or so. My middle daughter had a medical emergency (she had a 2nd fainting, then convulsions - this one lasted 2-3 minutes!). So we've been doing tests and a bit of running and lack of sleep and stress and man! Believe me, if you think of it, we are either doing it, or will do it (testing that is).

Other than that.....man have I drank the darn water today! It's so darn hot, I swear as soon as I drink a glass....a glass is sweated out. UNREAL!

So anyhows....I'm just glad everyones still checking in and thanks for keepin' the thread and challenge going. I felt horrible being gone, but knew you'd all understand.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kwitter* Oh my goodness, I'm so glad everyones updating and sticking in there. 
I had a rough last week or so. My middle daughter had a medical emergency (she had a 2nd fainting, then convulsions - this one lasted 2-3 minutes!). So we've been doing tests and a bit of running and lack of sleep and stress and man! Believe me, if you think of it, we are either doing it, or will do it (testing that is).

Other than that.....man have I drank the darn water today! It's so darn hot, I swear as soon as I drink a glass....a glass is sweated out. UNREAL!

So anyhows....I'm just glad everyones still checking in and thanks for keepin' the thread and challenge going. I felt horrible being gone, but knew you'd all understand.

Oh Kelly,I hope your daughter is ok..what a hot a** scare. I hope the tests come back and can give you some answers as to what's causing the convulsions...because, that's just not acceptable. Your whole family must be exhausted and spent. Your poor little girl. Is that Kaitlyn? Sheesh. Do you think it's her new meds? Please, Please keep us updated.

We want to make sure she gets better.

Don't worry, you haven't missed much around here. Becky and Pauline and I were talking about boobies....Andrea's been doing great, Marisol asked if the ice cubes in her cocktails counted...(heck yes they do) and we have to try to catch Aquilah and spank her for being bad. I'll leave that one up to you...


----------



## Marisol (Jul 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* Marisol asked if the ice cubes in her cocktails counted... Whoo hoo!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* Oh Kelly,I hope your daughter is ok..what a hot a** scare. I hope the tests come back and can give you some answers as to what's causing the convulsions...because, that's just not acceptable. Your whole family must be exhausted and spent. Your poor little girl. Is that Kaitlyn? Sheesh. Do you think it's her new meds? Please, Please keep us updated.

We want to make sure she gets better.

Don't worry, you haven't missed much around here. Becky and Pauline and I were talking about boobies....Andrea's been doing great, Marisol asked if the ice cubes in her cocktails counted...(heck yes they do) and we have to try to catch Aquilah and spank her for being bad. I'll leave that one up to you...





Thank you so much for your comment and caring thoughts. No not Kaitlyne. This time it was Cassi (my middle one - she's 10). And Absolutely, it is not acceptable. I will not stop until I'm satisfied with an answer. She had blood tests, an EEG (measures brain waves for seizer/convulsion activity)...that came back normal. Next she's got a doctors recheck on Monday to see our next step. I want a juvenile diabeties glucose test among others (it runs in both our families). I sure hope it's not diabeties though!
Exhausted is exactly a good word, but add stressed, worried, concerned and all that rolled into one. Oh and I won't let her out of my site right now either....nice huh....but I just am so worried and if it happens again, I don't want her alone or to fall and bash her head or something. Scary.

I know I should start this in the MUT Advice Corner....I have to do that soon and.....

And your update on everyone made me laugh....thank you, I needed that.

Originally Posted by *ArbonQueen* Count me in! I just started my diet today and I my buddy and me already planned to do this! How cool is that!
Ann Phelps





Yaaaa....glad to have ya Ann! I'll go add your name right now.
OK MODS? How come my posts won't let me edit and add Ann's name to the list on the #1 post? There is no option for edit anymore. anyone know why? Is it because the thread has been here too long or something? Can a Mod add her or let me in on why the 'edit' button is no longer available?????


----------



## ruby (Jul 15, 2006)

I have been doing much better. I went a purchased a Brita water system that you put right on your faucet. WOW what a difference. I can't even believe how much "junk" is in tap water....this filter will definetly pay for itself. Hope everyone is doing well....


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 15, 2006)

Great challenge... I work as a Casino Table Games Dealer and as most of us drink Coke to keep the energy up. LOLOL... I work from 7PM until 3AM. I will start to drink water tonight. We get a 20 minute break every hour or so.


----------



## echanting (Jul 16, 2006)

hello everyone

keep drinking your water

it's been so hot

we realy need it

take care


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, now that's it's hot, hot, hot...blah,, it is def. easier to drink the quota...

WAY TO GO EVERBODY!!!!!!!!!

P.S. That's cool about the Brita System...They don't even suggest people drink tap water where I live..LOL


----------



## LVA (Jul 17, 2006)

o .... i just remembered i signed up for this challenge .. ekk, *runs to grab a glass of water

Elisabeth - congrats on losing 11pounds!!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jul 17, 2006)

I've been using a bottle that holds 64 ounces and have been trying to drink at least 2 a day, so far, I've only been getting about one and a half. Good luck to everyone =]


----------



## echanting (Jul 17, 2006)

hello everyone

the heat is so bad today

i feel so weak been drinking lots of ice water

but it's just not enough

to keep cool


----------



## Kelly (Jul 17, 2006)

I've been up on my water....so darn hot, that it makes me crabby. Water is the only thing I can drink right now. with the weather so hot, nothing else tastes good. Oh except my morning coffee of course.

I'm glad everyone's doing great and hangin in there.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2006)

> o .... i just remembered i signed up for this challenge .. ekk' date=' *runs to grab a glass of water
> * Elisabeth - congrats on losing 11pounds!![*/quote']
> 
> Thank you very much, LVA!! But that's not the only benefit I'm seeing/feeling.
> ...


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 19, 2006)

Benefit I've seen: Helped my skin, feel better, don't eat as much, get full faster, don't have to drink pop all the time!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 21, 2006)

> Benefit I've seen: Helped my skin' date=' feel better, don't eat as much, get full faster, *don't have to drink pop all the time![*/quote']
> Do you know how really bad pop is for you? Not once in a while as a treat, but like everyday consumption?? Well girls..It's Baaaaaadddddddd
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## echanting (Jul 21, 2006)

Good Morning

you r so right Elisabeth there is so much sugar in pop.

but then there is diet pop...

i have been pop free since march 15 2006

i drink only water because i just can drink diet pop.

i have lost weight and help my skin too

have a great day everyone !

i am drinking water allready


----------



## tomorrowjourney (Jul 22, 2006)

Yesterday, I drunk over 8 glasses a day, and I will definitely do that again today, as well as many more days to come..........SO I AM DEFINIETELY IN !!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jul 23, 2006)

All of this heat is just driving me to drink more and more water, it's great, but it sucks that it's so hot =/


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 24, 2006)

It's 109 here drank 5 - 6 bottle of water today


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CuTeLiCiOuS* It's 109 here drank 5 - 6 bottle of water today Um..where in the Blazing H*ll ARE YOU??????Could it be near SACRAMENTO, CALIFORNIA???????








'Cos my mom lives in the foothills and says it is going to get up to that in SAC.

It's almost as hot here in Central Europe. We don't have AC, though!!!!

We live in an old house and only our car is Air Conditioned. Practically no house in Switzerland has AC, because nobody needed it...that was before Global Warming.

Man, we are all doing so good.

BTW, weighed myself yesterday.......LOST 15 POUNDS!!!!!!!






.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* BTW, weighed myself yesterday.......LOST 15 POUNDS!!!!!!!






. Thats awesome! Congrats =] And it'll be about 108 today, not as bad as yesterday which got up to 111, I miss Winter =[


----------



## echanting (Jul 27, 2006)

i drank so much water today lost count


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 28, 2006)

Good going everybody....*.KEEP DRINKING OR SUFFER..*......
















.

Just Kidding.

But it is Really, Really, Hot here in Central Europe..and most of the US West Coast, so at the moment..... Our Challenge Is Easy!!!!!!

Pool Water doesn't Count. ( Gross!)

And thank you very, very, much on the congrats for the losing weight thing.

My Bf's all *Don't become Nicole Ritchie or anything*

I was like...*She has a problem, I think. I, do not, could never, ( I think?



) have a problem not eating.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey guys! Elisabeth...I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for keepin things rollin here. My home situation, had me so busy, baffled and stressed and tired, that....I'm just very thankful to you Elisabeth! Big loves!!!!!

I'm doing pretty good on the water thing. Especially lately...man what was the weather today, I think the girls said 104. MAN! It's just not right.

As for what I've noticed....hey congrats on the weight loss Elisabeth. I actually weighed myself the other day, it looks like I lost about 7 pounds. Bet I sweat it out lately. My skins been acting better lately too.

Anyone else got updates?


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 2, 2006)

Happy August 1st!!!

I'm going to let Kelly officially *Close*

this challenge Thread......

But let's see...how'd everybody do...and....Who gets the Trip to Hawaii

We're Giving Away...?????














Ok. Not Really. But, at the start, we had, like, how many participants????

And how many posters?

We all had *Slips* (normal) and SETBACKS...boobs shrinking, etc.

But in General,

I think we did an awesome job.





I found that while it wasn't that easy drinking that amount of water

and still having a life, that my whole body/spirit benefitted from this intake...and I really knew it/felt it when I hadn't drunk enough.

Thank you Kelly, thank you girls for all your help, stories ( I honestly hope the boobie thing righted itself) and encouragement.

I have never had that much will power and this challenge helped me a lot!!

Thanks and Hugs!

Elisabeth


----------



## Kelly (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes, thank you all for your commitments! And Thank you Elisabeth with all your support, encouragement and BIG assistance with this thread - we all appreciate your awesomeness!!!!

Hopefully this challenge has allowed everyone to see the benefits from upping your water intake in one way or another.

I for one am glad it's summer, cuz my water intake is much easier.


----------

